# Puppy is hot!



## sparkyskim (Feb 11, 2011)

We brought our puppy (now 10 weeks) home last week and he is really hot! I feel bad for him -- he is most comfortable downstairs on the wood floors, but upstairs where it's carpeted, he pants like crazy. The weather has gotten warmer here the last couple of days but it's nothing compared to what it will be later in the summer. It's comfortable for the humans! I noticed it last night for the first time - the middle of the night crazy panting. Lots of water drinking when we went out for our mid-night potty break.

I tried to see if he wanted to sleep downstairs since it's cooler for him down there, but then he was crying b/c he wanted to be near us. He's sitting at my feet now and I just turned a fan on for him, which has helped with the panting. 

What do you guys do if you don't necessarily like it cold and your dog is hot? Any ideas other than turning a fan on him? I'm worried about how he will be in the summer heat - do they get used to it?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian was just like that, he panted a lot unless he slept on the wood floor. He likes to sleep on top of vents. We eventually just moved his kennel right next to the AC vent to keep him cool..... I would have bought a fan if we didn't move the kennel.... <3


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would take his temperture just in case; he could be running a fever. If he does have a fever, take him to the vet asap. Puppies fall between 99 to 100 degrees. 

If it is due to his enviroment that he is hot, I would make sure he has plenty of water and an area, like your hard wood floors, he can lay on and cool down. With time, he should be able to adjust to the weather.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

I had the same issue, I purchased a cool bed. You can look at one here.
Canine Cooler® Large Cool Dog Bed (36'X48")

Make sure you SHOP around, I found the prices vary greatly!!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My GSDs tend to get warm at night, even in the middle of winter. I know you said you want ideas other than a fan, but I would suggest a fan for night time. Not only will it help cool him down, it will drown out scary night noises that might make him alert bark.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Try having a long coat....in the winter we have AC come on at 11 at night until morning keeping the house at 64 degrees. Otherwise it is pant pant pant. We also now have a ceiling fan over him. His favorite place is the tiles in the kitchen, but he is not old enough yet to best trusted alone in another part of the house loose yet 

Summer in Vegas is 115 degrees so the AC bill is well....high


----------

